
Turkish police fire tear gas in worst protests in years - ISL
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/05/31/us-turkey-protests-idUSBRE94U0J920130531
======
lignuist
<https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BLYSVLsCEAAn8-T.jpg:large>

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Where have I seen that before... Oh yeah,
[http://blogs.plos.org/speakeasyscience/files/2011/11/article...](http://blogs.plos.org/speakeasyscience/files/2011/11/article-2063706-0EDE282A00000578-562_634x4121.jpg)

------
ISL
A couple more links for context: <http://occupygezipics.tumblr.com/>

[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1ffo2c/the_islami...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1ffo2c/the_islamist_government_of_turkey_is_about_to/)

------
afsina
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5802761>

------
anon987
Political outrage of the day that has no business being on Hacker News.

Flagged.

~~~
ISL
An unstable Turkey won't help the stability of the region any. IMO, it's news.
(and no, I didn't downvote you :). )

~~~
derefr
"It's news" isn't the criteria for posting things here. Read the guidelines:
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

